# Fi SUBS



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

DUAL 2ohm Fi BTL 18's

Fs: 00.0 Hz | 00.0 Hz 
Re: 0.7 Ohms/coil | 1.5 Ohms/coil 
Qms: 0.00 | 0.00 
Qes: .00 | .00 
Qts: .00 | .00 
Mms: 000g | 000g 
Cms: 0.00mm/N | 0.00mm/N 
Sd: 1210cm^2 | 1210cm^2 
Vas: 00.0 l | 00.0 l 
Spl: 00.0dB 1W/1m | 00.0dB 1W/1m 
Bl: 00.0 N/A | 00.0 N/A 
Xmax: 16mm * | 16mm * 
Rms: 2000W * | 2000W * 
Sealed box: N/A cuft | N/A cuft 
Ported box: 5-10cuft | 5-10cuft 
Sub OD: 18.500” | 18.500” 
Cut ID: 16.750” | 16.750” 
Mounting depth: 9.750” * | 9.750” * 
Displacement: 0.26cuft * | 0.26cuft * 


Product code: 00218


Price: $ 439.00 
*shipping is included
:biggrin: wow can't belive the price


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

very nice sub
needs alot of power and space to do its thing


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

well i hot the space remember you said you would help with box size and stuff for the caprice in my other topic after doing some measure ments i got like 26 square feet to work with and i was thinking of a pair of these


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Aug 21 2008, 05:31 PM~11404907
> *well i hot the space remember you said you would help with box size and stuff for the caprice in my other topic after doing some  measure ments i got like 26 square feet to work with and i was thinking of a pair of these
> *


we want to think 'cubed' with space... and I know you dont have 26 cubes in a caprice trunk lol... measure length x width x hieght, and that's how many cubes you have to work with..


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

Im not talking trunk im talking a wall in the back seat area


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

did the math i got 21.7013888888888888 cubic feet with my box size


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Aug 22 2008, 11:49 AM~11411140
> *Im not talking trunk im talking a wall in the back seat area
> *


oh so niceee


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

i dont have enough trunk space for nuthin and 1 12 just ain't cuttin it


----------



## SinCal559 (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Aug 22 2008, 11:49 AM~11411644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like you have room for one 15. Have you tried facing the box the other way?


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

:biggrin: good shit had 2 10s in the back window of my four putting 2 12 in the 59 with some help from my little bro he used to work for the guy that makes them 








his hummer


----------



## BlackRob8687 (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lodirty_@Aug 23 2008, 09:17 PM~11421968
> *:biggrin: good shit had 2 10s in the back window of my four putting 2 12 in the 59 with some help from my little bro he used to work for the guy that makes them
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

My boy has 2 15's and they will hurt your chest and rattle your eyeball


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

sounds good i want that dumb loud bass


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

ok


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

i have 2 ssd 15s and they are great!


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

i am just wondering what i should tune the port to ??? cause i wana be LOUD


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Aug 26 2008, 11:34 AM~11442173
> *i am just wondering what i should tune the port to ??? cause i wana be LOUD
> *


Specs lay that out for you. 

Or personal preference.


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

32Hz


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

good shit!


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

Is the website the only way to order Fi subs cause i didn't see a contact number i was wanting to talk to a live person not just click and send my money


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

yes the website is the only way to order subs...... Scott Atwell (owner) and Nick Morgan (tech/designer) and Shawn Fleming are on all the major car audio forums... Fi car audio, NDMstang65, and shawnfleming if you need to contact them go that route, Im not allowed to pass their numbers out  or you can contact them through the email addresses listed on the site.

If you have any questions Ill be more than glad to assist you

here is a link to the official forum
http://www.soundsolutionsaudio.com/forum/i...hp?showforum=51


----------

